# what happens with Jobseekers benefit runs out



## Dee001 (30 Aug 2009)

Hi

Is it 9 or 12 months that Jobseekers benefit runs out? What happens then?, does anyone know what happens in the means test???
I'd appreciate any information...


----------



## pudds (30 Aug 2009)

its 12 months for Benefit, then depending on your means you maybe entitled to JSA Job Seekers Allowance.. If you think you would qualify you should apply long before your current payment is due to run out.

Means test details are here. 

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW54/Pages/5Whatisthemeanstest.aspx


----------



## gipimann (30 Aug 2009)

Jobseeker's Benefit may run out after 9 months if the person claiming has fewer than 260 paid contributions (5 years).

You will usually be notified in advance of the expiry of your benefit, and be given forms to apply for Jobseeker's Allowance which is means-tested.


----------



## g1g (30 Aug 2009)

be prepared to wait a long time! I know of someone waiting since April and another since June


----------



## Welfarite (31 Aug 2009)

g1g said:


> be prepared to wait a long time! I know of someone waiting since April and another since June


 

Going from JB to JA is fast-tracked now.


----------



## g1g (31 Aug 2009)

they are both still waiting so don't see how its fast tracked


----------



## Welfarite (31 Aug 2009)

g1g said:


> they are both still waiting so don't see how its fast tracked


 
Are you saying that their JB ran out in April and June and that they have had no pay,menbt since then?
What I mean is that any perszon whose JB is exhausting now, their claim is fast-tracked to JA.


----------



## g1g (31 Aug 2009)

ya their JB ran out in April and June and they have had no payment since. Surely theirs should be dealt with before the one's that are finishing now.


----------



## tina27a (1 Sep 2009)

My husband is on jb since last October and we thought it was 12 months before you go to ja but today he got a form from social welfare saying it's actually 312 days so in effect it's just over 10 months and then you change over.
My husband has over 900 stamps paid in so this seems to be the full amount of days before it runs out!

I am so afraid now as i earn €220 a week and if they take that amount away from what he gets now we won't be able to survive.


----------



## pudds (1 Sep 2009)

tina27a said:


> My husband is on jb since last October and we thought it was 12 months before you go to ja but today he got a form from social welfare saying it's actually 312 days so in effect it's just over 10 months and then you change over.
> My husband has over 900 stamps paid in so this seems to be the full amount of days before it runs out!
> 
> I am so afraid now as i earn €220 a week and if they take that amount away from what he gets now we won't be able to survive.



The 12 months, ie 52 weeks is correct because welfare payments are based on a 6 day week, Mon-Saturday.  So divide 312 x 6 =52 wks. Sorry I cant advise on the rest of your comments except to wish you good luck.


----------



## gipimann (1 Sep 2009)

312 days is 12 months - it's based on a 6 day week. If he's been on JB since last October, then he's coming up to the 12 month limit next month. I presume the forms he was given were applications for Jobseeker's Allowance which is means-tested.

Edit: Forgot to answer your second query.  Your wages won't be deducted euro for euro, there are some allowances, although he may not get as much as he's getting now on JB.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Sep 2009)

Dee001 said:


> thanks for the replies. What do they actually look into? I'm living with my partner and I'm afraid that they will take all money away from me. No way could we survive on his salary. Our mortgage alone is nearly a months salary. Also he has a second house but he can't get anyone to rent.. just all a vicious circle......


 

Have a look at the keypost guide and follow the lionks for 'means test'


----------

